# CANSOFCOM Medic Does Something Incredible!



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2014)

Saw this and thought I'd share for all you medical types.

CANSOFCOM Medic Does Something Incredible!:


----------



## pardus (Jun 22, 2014)

What did he do that was incredible? lol

I really like that suit though, that would be great for training, and it's awesome that you can glue/fix the suit afterwards and re-use it.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2014)

lol I think they are referring to the suit as "incredible".


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 23, 2014)

Rather use a HPS personally, all the moulage in the world still means you can injure who's wearing it. Plus you can actually vary pulse rate, conciousness, etc.


----------

